# Buying 20 yr old horse



## TheMadHatter

I can tell you from personal experience that its worth every moment. There is something about senior horses that just speaks to the soul. Sappy, right? lol well, I went to another state to pick up my Blue and he was 20 at the time. He's 24 now and I don't know how I would have ever gotten along without him. He's perfect. If something about this horse really speaks to you and you both click, then I say go for it.


----------



## Walkamile

melissa4horses said:


> Didn't know where to put this. I've been out to see a horse and she is 20yrs old. She is perfect except for the age. *Because of her age she needs a chiropracter out every 3 months, weight lifter in her food and she can't jump as high anymore.* Also, if I was to sell her down the track I'm sure her price would go down. She is the perfect height and is amazing to ride. I can't find any other horse out there like her.
> Is it worth buying a horse that is 20 years old?


Not necessarily an age thing. I own a 22 yr old and she has zero physical issues (vet is amazed at how limber and flexible she is) except for her sight loss.

Is it worth buying this horse? Much will depend on what you are planning on doing with her. These older horses are amazing sometimes for building confidence in the rider, while many times keeping the rider out of trouble. Those horses in my opinion, are worth their weight in gold. :wink:


----------



## farmpony84

Depends on the price and your needs. I wouldn't turn my nose up at a 20 year old. I rode my old walking horse into his 30s and I have a 27 year old that is still sound to ride and jump. A friend of mine has a 28 year old she uses as a lesson horse that still shows...

You might not need weight builder if you get the horse on the right feed. I put mine on triple crown senior when it was available here and he maintained really well. I switched to Penfield last week so we'll see how that go's. 

You could also look into a joint supplement depeding on the reason the horse needs a chiro. Might be just what they are doing now. Around here it would cost about 100 per visit, which every three months is pretty do-able for me...

If the horse is priced right and fits your needs... I'd consider it.


----------



## waresbear

20 yr old horses are not investment horses, you use them and enjoy them. And 9 times out of 10, they will reward with so much pleasure you will get back your original investment plus interest.


----------



## TheMadHatter

I give Blue SmartFlex Senior by SmartPak and its amazing. He's a very big bodied appy (17h, 1300lbs) and it does wonders for him, so if you're looking for a supplement, thats one I suggest looking into. 

Blue taught me how to ride. He hadn't been ridden in a solid 2 years when I went to look at him. We saddled him up and I rode him (terrified out of my mind!) in a huge field with other horses running in a pasture near by. Blue never paid any attention to them and has carried me safely through many, many adventures, although he hates creek crossings 

The old ones are the wise ones and deserve a loving home in their last years because frankly, they've earned it.


----------



## melissa4horses

Thanks guys. I am planning on doing pony club/ trail riding,ect with her. I will probably sell her in a couple of years. I had a bad fall after a bad horse choice and am looking to get my confidence back.


----------



## Joe4d

I wouldnt buy a 20 year old horse. Too much time, money and effort into getting a horse and learning eachother. Especially one with medical problems already. 20 year old horses tend to be free to good homes. 
A 10 year old can be just a seasoned and good for your uses with the added benefit of having an extra 10 years to enjoy.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Walkamile said:


> Is it worth buying this horse? Much will depend on what you are planning on doing with her. These older horses are amazing sometimes for building confidence in the rider, while many times keeping the rider out of trouble. Those horses in my opinion, are worth their weight in gold. :wink:


Agreed. I love riding the greenies, but when I just want to go out for a leisurely "don't have to think" ride or pony a green horse, you can't beat a horse like our 17 year old, finished, seasoned mare...she's got auto-pilot, cruise control, and all the quickness she had 10 years ago ;-)


----------



## Walkamile

PaintedHorseMares, I hear yah!

I was so proud of my old gal a few weekends ago. We were in a Christmas Cowboy parade and T was carrying my 3 yr old granddaughter. Most of the horses around us where snorting and carrying on (not enough exercise and on winter feed), but my girl was "been there done that". 

My granddaughter will ride her in lead line this coming show season (new world for me, but looking forward to it), and I'm sure she'll be a perfect lady with the little one on her.

Melissa4horses, what you are planning on using this horse for sounds fine. Have her checked out by your vet and find out why she needs the chiro. If you are planning on having her for a couple of years, that should be fine, and she'll only be 22 when you are ready to "pass" her on. 

In my riding club, these tried and true oldies are passed on to the next youngster that has graduated from the pony they have been riding. There are many horses well over 20 more then keeping up with the younger horses in the club,and actually teaching the youngsters to calm down and relax on the trails.

Good luck to you, and let us know which direction you've gone in horse wise.


----------



## FlyGap

Melissa, I understand your desire to purchase a confidence builder, but if you are planning to sell her to move up or not be prepared or willing to retire her later, especially with her already having age related issues... Please pass her up.
She probably deserves a forever home and IMHO should go to a home that is ready and 100% positive they would have her to the end. It might also be impossible to resale her if she develops further ailments. If I knew your plans I wouldn't sell her to you. Go look for one younger with the same temperament. Good luck!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

I would not pass the chance to ride an older horse


----------



## mystykat

If you aren't in a hurry to buy I would keep looking for another horse you enjoy as much as her.. You can find younger horses who are very sound in the mind and body to build confidence on. Especially if you are looking to sell her. As previously mentioned, I think she should be going to a forever home to be retired at when her riding days are over and she might not sell for as much as you would hope when it comes time.
But if you feel she's the one, then she's the one. Good luck in your decision, and post pics if you decide on her


----------



## MangoRoX87

She sounds like a perfect horse for you, but personally I wouldn't sell her after you are done with her. Where would she end up? Sadly very few people understand that good care can keep a senior horse useable for a very long time.

I bought my mare when she was....18? She will be turning 21 in March and I still get lots of use out of her, infact more than any of my other horses. Senior horses definitely speak to the soul. They've been there, done that, and how they lose the fatty pockets above their eyes makes them seem all the more precious to me (Had to add pictures..I'm a visual person, and I love showing off Rosie


----------



## Country Woman

MangoRoX87 said:


> She sounds like a perfect horse for you, but personally I wouldn't sell her after you are done with her. Where would she end up? Sadly very few people understand that good care can keep a senior horse useable for a very long time.
> 
> I bought my mare when she was....18? She will be turning 21 in March and I still get lots of use out of her, infact more than any of my other horses. Senior horses definitely speak to the soul. They've been there, done that, and how they lose the fatty pockets above their eyes makes them seem all the more precious to me (Had to add pictures..I'm a visual person, and I love showing off Rosie


Your horse does not look her age 
she is very beautiful


----------



## mls

melissa4horses said:


> Didn't know where to put this. I've been out to see a horse and she is 20yrs old. She is perfect except for the age. Because of her age she needs a chiropracter out every 3 months, weight lifter in her food and she can't jump as high anymore. Also, if I was to sell her down the track I'm sure her price would go down. She is the perfect height and is amazing to ride. I can't find any other horse out there like her.
> Is it worth buying a horse that is 20 years old?


Put it this way - no one has enough money to buy our older horses (25 & 26). We've been offered but won't sell. You can't replace the training, experience and the trust.

ANY horse out there could get hurt - no matter what the age.

What concerns me the most is you are already planning to sell. That is rather sad.


----------



## Koolio

Can any horse truly be a financial investment? I have yet to own a horse that has given me a positive financial return on the purchase. That said, every horse I have owned has been worth it!

As for a 20 year old horse, I agree it depends upon what you are willing to spend, the care and maintenance you are willing to give and the condition of the horse. I bought back my 20 y.o. Clyde X App last summer and paid a fair price for him. If he died tomorrow, it would still have been worth it. He's a great horse and in great shape with many miles left. I simply cannot put a price tag on his experience and he is a dear old friend.

If you are only looking for a horse for a couple of years, why not consider a lease? Maybe the owners will lease the 20 year old to you?




waresbear said:


> 20 yr old horses are not investment horses, you use them and enjoy them. And 9 times out of 10, they will reward with so much pleasure you will get back your original investment plus interest.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Koolio said:


> If you are only looking for a horse for a couple of years, why not consider a lease? Maybe the owners will lease the 20 year old to you?


This!! I echo what others have said - if you don't plan on keeping a 20 year old, who knows what could happen when you try to resell. It doesn't seem very fair to the horse...unless you plan on keeping the horse in your pony club/selling to one of the kids like someone mentions who has outgrown their pony?


----------



## Country Woman

Older horses have mileage behind them 
are more reliable than a 4 or 5 year old 
but sometimes need special care ie food 
shoes


----------



## kitten_Val

melissa4horses said:


> Is it worth buying a horse that is 20 years old?


Healthy 20 yo horse has years to go strong. I rode 20 yo last year in lessons (private horse), and let me tell you you would never ever guess that horse is 20. My neighbor's horse is 25 and packing people around just like that. Don't let the age to scare you away!


----------



## Country Woman

kitten_Val said:


> Healthy 20 yo horse has years to go strong. I rode 20 yo last year in lessons (private horse), and let me tell you you would never ever guess that horse is 20. My neighbor's horse is 25 and packing people around just like that. Don't let the age to scare you away!



I agree with this post


----------



## feistymomma

I have a 22 yr old QH gelding. I have had him since he was 7. He now has a lot of needs, i.e. special diet, joint supplaments, etc... If you are not willing to keep her to the end....don't bother. It will honestly be pretty hard to sell her in a few years due to her age. Now, if you were planning on keeping her as a forever horse, and were willing to meet her needs as a a senior horse, then I would think it might be a good idea.


----------



## franknbeans

I would say you should pass. Mainly because you have no intentions of giving this horse the life she deserves, and are already planning on passing her on. No horse comes with guarantees. You could go out and buy a 5 yr old that develops Navicular tomorrow, or gets injured. Age has nothing to do with it. THere are also many younger horses that need chiro regularly, or supplements or both.

No horse is perfect. Until you are willing to find one that you know its faults and are willing to accept them (and they you....:wink please lease. Horses are a huge committment, and not like a car that you trade up every couple of years for a new model.

I also have an old guy who is great, but started having issues and requiring supplements etc around 20 yrs old. He is now unrideable. That does not mean he is any less vauable to me. He raised my daughter, taught us both a ton and is a member of the family. Even the non-horsey men of the family feel strongly about this horse and we will all be crushed when his time comes. 

This horse deserves better.:-|


----------



## kitten_Val

melissa4horses said:


> Thanks guys. I am planning on doing pony club/ trail riding,ect with her. I will probably sell her in a couple of years. I had a bad fall after a bad horse choice and am looking to get my confidence back.


Ooops... I responded before I read this one. As other people already said you buy older horse with the intention to keep it till the end (and that's what my first response was targeted at). I know things happen and all, but intention should be still there. Doesn't look like to me in your situation, so I'd pass (because it'll be very hard to sell that horse as it gets older, and the last and worst thing to do is sending it to the auction).


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

franknbeans said:


> I would say you should pass. Mainly because you have no intentions of giving this horse the life she deserves, and are already planning on passing her on. No horse comes with guarantees. You could go out and buy a 5 yr old that develops Navicular tomorrow, or gets injured. Age has nothing to do with it. THere are also many younger horses that need chiro regularly, or supplements or both.
> 
> No horse is perfect. Until you are willing to find one that you know its faults and are willing to accept them (and they you....:wink please lease. Horses are a huge committment, and not like a car that you trade up every couple of years for a new model.
> 
> I also have an old guy who is great, but started having issues and requiring supplements etc around 20 yrs old. He is now unrideable. That does not mean he is any less vauable to me. He raised my daughter, taught us both a ton and is a member of the family. Even the non-horsey men of the family feel strongly about this horse and we will all be crushed when his time comes.
> 
> This horse deserves better.:-|


WELL PUT!!!! This, exactly. I got my (now 10 year old) mare as a rescue for next to nothing when she was 7. She was green broke and it's been a loooong road. I got her before I got into Eventing and she is a 14.1 hand QH/Paint pony! But do I ever plan on getting rid of her to "trade up" to a big lofty Warmblood or TB? No way...when I rescued her, I made a commitment to give her a forever home and that's what I plan on doing. If I ever want to go to Rolex someday (which is doubtful LOL) I'll go find a horse to lease if my girl can't do it. She's a family member now, and that is that.


----------



## churumbeque

melissa4horses said:


> Thanks guys. I am planning on doing pony club/ trail riding,ect with her. I will probably sell her in a couple of years. I had a bad fall after a bad horse choice and am looking to get my confidence back.


 Do not buy with the intention of selling. It will be hard to sell or even give away an old horse. So you should paln on keeping it forever


----------



## my2geldings

melissa4horses said:


> Didn't know where to put this. I've been out to see a horse and she is 20yrs old. She is perfect except for the age. Because of her age she needs a chiropracter out every 3 months, weight lifter in her food and she can't jump as high anymore. Also, if I was to sell her down the track I'm sure her price would go down. She is the perfect height and is amazing to ride. I can't find any other horse out there like her.
> Is it worth buying a horse that is 20 years old?


The best horses are often times the older ones. They are mature and well trained, and they are absolutely phenomenal riding partners. Its true that if you go with older equine partner, there is usually some extra care cost involve, because well, as we do as we age-need more care because our health changes a little bit.

I think if the horse is what you're looking for, you should jump on the opportunity. Having said that, what worried me when I read your post was to hear consider selling this horse "later on". I think something you should really consider with a horse of that age, is making the decision give this horse its last and permanent home. Some horses yet many years to come, but I couldnt imagine selling a horse that age again.


----------



## Country Woman

One of my cousins ponies lives after 30 and we still 
rode him


----------



## smrobs

franknbeans said:


> I would say you should pass. Mainly because you have no intentions of giving this horse the life she deserves, and are already planning on passing her on. No horse comes with guarantees. You could go out and buy a 5 yr old that develops Navicular tomorrow, or gets injured. Age has nothing to do with it. THere are also many younger horses that need chiro regularly, or supplements or both.
> 
> No horse is perfect. Until you are willing to find one that you know its faults and are willing to accept them (and they you....:wink please lease. Horses are a huge committment, and not like a car that you trade up every couple of years for a new model.
> 
> I also have an old guy who is great, but started having issues and requiring supplements etc around 20 yrs old. He is now unrideable. That does not mean he is any less vauable to me. He raised my daughter, taught us both a ton and is a member of the family. Even the non-horsey men of the family feel strongly about this horse and we will all be crushed when his time comes.
> 
> This horse deserves better.:-|


I have to agree with this. Horses, especially older horses that are less marketable, deserve much better than to be bought for a single purpose and then tossed aside when they are no longer "good enough". If you don't have the means to give this older mare a forever home, then you should let her go to someone who may be able to.

Perhaps you would be better off in a lesson barn with schoolmaster type horses that can give you your confidence back. At least with them, there is no obligation or real responsibility. Not like what comes with actually _owning_ a horse.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

IMO, I'm with the crowd that says do not buy an old horse to sell it later. That is not fair to a horse that has been spending all its life serving people. It deserves to be comfortable with a steady environment, an owner that is willing to keep consistent feed and care until the end. I sold my fathers 20 year old horse after I went to college, I couldn't afford to keep both Jake and Jessie, Jessie would have had to live in a pasture by himself with no company, which is no life to retire into. I sold him to an older couple that only wanted a trail horse to cruise around on. They promised that they had no intentions to sell, that even if they couldn't ride they would keep Jessie until he passed on, and he would always have a buddy. That was best I could wish for the horse that had honestly taken care of my family. I know people lie, but I even inspected their property, checked on vets they would use and examined their horse knowledge. Now, Jake will stay with me until he passes, I already have retirement plans set up for when he is either physically or mentally done with being rode.

Full Leasing an older horse would be a great option for you. That way you don't have the commitment past a year, and you don't have to worry about selling later on.


----------



## Country Woman

Horsesdontlie said:


> IMO, I'm with the crowd that says do not buy an old horse to sell it later. That is not fair to a horse that has been spending all its life serving people. It deserves to be comfortable with a steady environment, an owner that is willing to keep consistent feed and care until the end. I sold my fathers 20 year old horse after I went to college, I couldn't afford to keep both Jake and Jessie, Jessie would have had to live in a pasture by himself with no company, which is no life to retire into. I sold him to an older couple that only wanted a trail horse to cruise around on. They promised that they had no intentions to sell, that even if they couldn't ride they would keep Jessie until he passed on, and he would always have a buddy. That was best I could wish for the horse that had honestly taken care of my family. I know people lie, but I even inspected their property, checked on vets they would use and examined their horse knowledge. Now, Jake will stay with me until he passes, I already have retirement plans set up for when he is either physically or mentally done with being rode.
> 
> Full Leasing an older horse would be a great option for you. That way you don't have the commitment past a year, and you don't have to worry about selling later on.


I agree with this post 
older horses should live out their lives with dignity and stay put


----------



## Walkamile

Country Woman said:


> I agree with this post
> older horses should live out their lives with dignity and stay put


While I agree with this and will do this for my two horses, not everyone can afford to keep an older horse that is not suitable for what they are doing any longer and get a horse that is.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Walkamile said:


> While I agree with this and will do this for my two horses, not everyone can afford to keep an older horse that is not suitable for what they are doing any longer and get a horse that is.


Then don't get one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Then don't get one
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


or put it to sleep.


----------



## Walkamile

natisha said:


> or put it to sleep.


I won't argue with that option, but was responding to responses that older horses should be forever horses and live their lives in one place, not to be sold or given to someone else that could have practical use for them.


----------



## kitten_Val

I agree with Walkamile. I know at least one person local to me (very responsible horsewoman) who found a good home for the old horse of hers that is now packing little girl around, and horse is much more happy there being "in use". So situations can be different. With that being said I do think the owner is responsible for the old horse in 1st place, and if nothing works out I'd much rather put the horse down.


----------



## smrobs

I don't know. IMO, when a person buys a horse, that means taking responsibility for it now and being prepared to retain that responsibility for the remainder of it's life if that becomes necessary.

Yes, some older horses can be re-homed, if their owner can find the right home for them...one that is willing and able to take over the responsibility of caring for an older equine. However, what if something happens to the horse during the ownership that deems the horse virtually worthless? They get injured or sick, not enough to need to put them down but just enough where they are no longer "useful". Too many people would be so quick to just pawn them off on an unsuspecting buyer or drop them off at the auction house with nary a care where they end up.

I understand that bad things happen and we can never be certain about anything, but to buy a horse that has questionable marketability now with the _clear_ intention of "selling her in a couple of years when I get my confidence back", when her marketability will be even more questionable, is just unfair to the horse.


----------



## kitten_Val

^^ smrobs, you are absolutely right. That's exactly what I call being a _*responsible *_owner (for any animal, not just horse).


----------



## Country Woman

smrobs said:


> I don't know. IMO, when a person buys a horse, that means taking responsibility for it now and being prepared to retain that responsibility for the remainder of it's life if that becomes necessary.
> 
> Yes, some older horses can be re-homed, if their owner can find the right home for them...one that is willing and able to take over the responsibility of caring for an older equine. However, what if something happens to the horse during the ownership that deems the horse virtually worthless? They get injured or sick, not enough to need to put them down but just enough where they are no longer "useful". Too many people would be so quick to just pawn them off on an unsuspecting buyer or drop them off at the auction house with nary a care where they end up.
> 
> I understand that bad things happen and we can never be certain about anything, but to buy a horse that has questionable marketability now with the _clear_ intention of "selling her in a couple of years when I get my confidence back", when her marketability will be even more questionable, is just unfair to the horse.


I like what she said


----------



## natisha

I've found that lessons will give a person confidence


----------



## DuffyDuck

I bought my old dressage horse at 16, pootled around with him for a few years, then moved yards and was told with his history, breeding and experience I could/should have learnt so much more- so we changed form happy hackers to dressage riders. 

at 19 I sold him to a friend, not because I didn't want to keep him. My trainer sat down and told me 'Girl, you have talent. If you want to ride as a sport, you need a younger horse with younger legs- Doey is older, and with the intense work he did as a younger horse, its taking its toll in the cold weather and its unfair to keep him going like this.' I was beside myself, spoke to my friend and she said 'I'll buy him!' so she spoke to my trainer, who is her trainer also, and bought him. Was I distraught? Heartbroken, and sometimes I get to ride him, but he's gone to a loving forever home. if I could have afforded two, i would have done.

But I would NEVER have sold him to someone who would ride him for a couple of years and sell him on. He's fit, he gets a bit stiff in winter, but the only time a vet has been out to see him is for injections. Had he been a mare, I would have bred from him. 

Older horses may require a longer warm up, some possible meds to keep them ticking over, but a friend's horse had arthritis at 6.. it strikes at ANY time. Don't buy to sell on, but to keep at that age.


----------



## drop_your_reins

Totally depends on where you are in your riding career and what you want to get from the horse! If she's perfect in every way, don't let the age stop you. If you take good care of her and keep her active, she should stay healthy down the road. *knock on wood* (because there is always the unforeseen) 

I have a 29 year old that was purchased as a 17 year old, my first horse and my love. =]

Thats the other thing- if its your first horse, I'd say your much better off with something a little aged (that will treat you right). =]


----------



## franknbeans

drop_your_reins said:


> Totally depends on where you are in your riding career and what you want to get from the horse! If she's perfect in every way, don't let the age stop you. If you take good care of her and keep her active, she should stay healthy down the road. *knock on wood* (because there is always the unforeseen)
> 
> I have a 29 year old that was purchased as a 17 year old, my first horse and my love. =]
> 
> Thats the other thing- if its your first horse, I'd say your much better off with something a little aged (that will treat you right). =]


you DO understand that this OP has said she would resell this horse in a "couple of years"? Not like you, keeping it for 12 +. Different situation.

I am still of the opinion that the only horses purchased with the clear intention of reselling would be projects that you hope to better and resell.


----------



## iridehorses

Actually the OP said she might sell the horse. No one can honestly say something like that definitively due to changes in circumstances. I think the OP is just thinking of options, though I would agree that a horse of that age should be purchased with the idea that you are the last owner - unless a retirement pasture is possible.


----------



## melissa4horses

iridehorses said:


> Actually the OP said she might sell the horse. No one can honestly say something like that definitively due to changes in circumstances. I think the OP is just thinking of options, though I would agree that a horse of that age should be purchased with the idea that you are the last owner - unless a retirement pasture is possible.


Thank you! As you said I am just looking at options. I have no intention of "tossing this horse aside" after she has "served my purpose" as some people on this forum think. 
Riding lessons will get my confidence back up, yes, but that doesn't change the fact that I want a QUIET, SAFE horse.
For those who don't think that I am a responsible horse owner - i do own a horse and want the best for him and any other horse that I come across. I do take this seriously.
I just don't want to make another bad decision in buying a horse that is not suitable for me.


----------



## FlyGap

I'm sorry if my post sounded harsh! Wish you all the best!
I miss my senior more than words and know how hard to care for and delicate they can be if they have issues or prior hard lives.
Your post was just a little open ended and sometimes around here you have to be UBER clear... But you can get some of the best advice! Good luck with your decision!


----------



## NorthernMama

I agree with leasing until you are confident and know what you will expect from a horse long term. Taking on an older horse with even a _maybe_ of selling intentions is bad news IMO. 

Now if you were in a situation where you weren't looking for a horse to teach you, but to work together it would be different. Then a 20 year old in good health would be fine.

Lease a teacher, buy a partner.


----------



## churumbeque

melissa4horses said:


> Thank you! As you said I am just looking at options. I have no intention of "tossing this horse aside" after she has "served my purpose" as some people on this forum think.
> Riding lessons will get my confidence back up, yes, but that doesn't change the fact that I want a QUIET, SAFE horse.
> For those who don't think that I am a responsible horse owner - i do own a horse and want the best for him and any other horse that I come across. I do take this seriously.
> I just don't want to make another bad decision in buying a horse that is not suitable for me.


We weren't implying that you would toss them aside. Just pointing out at 20 you are questioning if it is a wise investment. It would be more questionable in a few more years. Then it may be impossible to sell or rehome as there are many free young horses.


----------



## horsecrzy94

I love my very spry 29 year old quarter horse, I will never sell him and he will live with me until the day he goes, I would not change the fact I bought him no matter what. HOWEVER...

People lie about older horses health...I bought him at 21 he had been body clipped for "personal preferences" six months later he was diagnosed by our vet with cushings... the disease is rather expensive...but I believe he is worth the cost!

Now you have to ask yourself how much these chiropractic visits will cost and what are the underlying causes for such back pain in a 20 yr old...quite frankly I don't even consider 20 old so the back situation would disturb me greatly. Furthmore, In two years what will the horses condition be like, probably not better, so that will affect resale greatly. 

But like I said, my horse is worth the cost to me, but will this horse's potential issues be worth it for you? Especially if you can't sell her?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

horsecrzy94 said:


> But like I said, my horse is worth the cost to me, but will this horse's potential issues be worth it for you? Especially if you can't sell her?


First of all, kudos to you for taking on and sticking by your horse  

And I love the last part, it's a very good point. OP, what if you can't sell the horse? You need to have a back up plan for keeping her and caring for her forever if you can't find someone else to do so.


----------



## palominolover

I'd say MOST definitely go for it. I learned the most I've ever learned about horseback riding on a 25 year old mare. She taught me that I needed to learn A LOT more =)


----------



## WesternBella

Let me tell you, a senior horse is well worth your time and money. They teach you much more than any other younger horse could. The first horse I ever rode was a 26 year old Paint named Dakota <3 A year later, my brother recieved Dakota as a Christmas present. Dakota was a great learning experience and taught my brother (and even me) alot more than any younger horse had.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Radiowaves

Bless her heart, her kind soul reaches right through this electronic medium: I wish I could reach out and pet her.... She looks like a dear one....

Radiowaves




MangoRoX87 said:


> I bought my mare when she was....18? She will be turning 21 in March and I still get lots of use out of her, infact more than any of my other horses. Senior horses definitely speak to the soul. They've been there, done that, and how they lose the fatty pockets above their eyes makes them seem all the more precious to me (Had to add pictures..I'm a visual person, and I love showing off Rosie


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

I enjoy riding older horses


----------



## Radiowaves

kitten_Val said:


> ^^ smrobs, you are absolutely right. That's exactly what I call being a _*responsible *_owner (for any animal, not just horse).


Agreed, but of all the animals, horses are the special ones.... ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gleek

I had a 12hh welsh pony 23 years old. He'd go all day with me on his back. Jumped 1m+ canter, gallop whenever asked.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I cannot even think about what Patsy would have been like when she was young...heck I have 30 years riding experience and she is a tricky ride for me!
She is 13. The only thing she was teaching her green owner, was how fast you could get run back to the barn....

We had a POA who was very reliable, until he started to get some age, and then he acted like he had dementia or something. Just a grumpy old man.

Not every older horse is automatically "bomb proof" or a "confidence builder", just ask Patsy's old owner, he was visibly shaking when he got off of her...


----------



## Saddlebag

You do need to consider that by buying a 20 years old horse, you could be facing medical expenses that seem to drain the wallet. Unless the horse is fit, a conditioning program is much slower than for a younger horse. We shouldn't ask the same of them physically either.


----------



## Tayz

I wanted an old horse for my first horse. ended up with a 6 year old thoroughbred. Best decision of my life. Even though he gets scared when the wind blows and ninjas creep out of the bushes, or that patch of grass has a tire mark, I gotta change direction, or ive been over this mat every single day for the last 2 months, but because its windy today its become a swirling vortex of death and is going to kill me, he is still amazing and even though I'm scared to death half the time, i've had so many great moments with him and i dont regret getting something so young. No, I'm no pro, and if he could defiently do some damage to me if he wanted to, but hes a pussy cat and he has the best intentions. so with all these health issues, and the fact you may want to re sell to go on to do something else with another horse, I would honestly consider looking elsewhere for something between the ages of 12-20. Its a wide range and some horses are amazing at 12, while others are not. you just have to look around, but i wouldnt look past anything because of age, whichever way it were  also goodluck, i hope you find your dream horse!!


----------



## BlueSpark

one of the horses that helped me the most when my confidence was down was a 20 year old gelding. Was sound and a handful until he died of cancer. We have a 22 year old thoroughbred and a 20 year old thoroughbred. They are the two bigest handfuls on the farm. They need very little extra food, no soundness issues, If I didn't know i would guess they were both 13-15.

There is also a older appy gelding on the farm who was a rescue. He is the sweetest guy and has been there, done that. If my barn owner ever had to sell him I may just have to sell pickles and keep him instead. I can pony young horses off him bareback, walk/t/c in a halter.

Also a friend had a gelding he rode hunting untill he was 30 and the kids rode him for a few years after that until he retired. If this mare is in good shape I wouldn't hesitate to pick her up.


----------



## franknbeans

I am trying to figure out why we are revisiting this. I would think by now(over 2 months) the OP has made their decision?


----------

